
Fun with Numbers - solipsist
http://twistedmelon.com/blog/feb2011.html#02031101
======
ZeroGravitas
Samsung seem to have really gored the Apple community's oxen by having the
temerity to challenge the iPad with "a big phone" and an Android phone at
that.

This guy's estimating 225 thousand sales total and getting featured on Daring
Fireball.

This app stats & analytics company on the other hand saw 0.9 million activated
in December alone, basically tied as the second best selling android device.

[http://blog.flurry.com/bid/54035/Android-Special-Report-
Is-S...](http://blog.flurry.com/bid/54035/Android-Special-Report-Is-Samdroid-
the-new-Wintel)

Since Samsung originally thought they were going to sell a million in the last
three months of 2010, then upped that target to 1.5 million I'd say they were
doing okay.

Personally I have no need for a 3G tablet, since I already have a phone I'm
paying for data on and could tether, but those in the market for such a thing
seem to like it as much as or more than the iPad. I did the research because I
consider buying one to use as a jumbophone (this capability was removed for
the US market) but it was just slightly too big for me. I'll settle for one of
the next generation of 4.5-5 devices (and probably a cheap Tegra2 wifi tablet
as well).

